# Some more help please new costume idea



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

How about using the hockey puck on his forehead? maybe with spirit-gum?

Do you have one of the helmets with the cage faceplate? (check second hand sport equip store) Hockey stick? maybe a set of skates to hang over his shoulder?

Black out a couple teeth, fake some scars, black eye. In another thread somewhere in the last week, someone mentioned using tissues and some form of latex (?) to do cheap no-mask effects, and would work really well for the nose and might for lip. Or he could just get into a fight with his brother. 

For your team logo, how about a Grim Reaper? Pumpkin? Vampire?
-
Does your other kid want to be fresh dead, or old dead? What kind of wounds is he into? 

AND why couldn't you have come to us before there were only 4 days left?!?!

I want a hearse.


----------



## goregirl (Oct 23, 2004)

Well you know kids.....last minute I have been asking them for weeks. Dead Hockey kid....Did his jersey last night it looks good will do some logo thing tonight. We have a goalie mask he wants to wear and we will open it....Yes putting the puck on his forhead with blood will look cool. I will test the ideas tonight as per makeup. I have been working with tissues and latex for my own costume to make a slit throat effect and it works great. 

The other kid decided last night that he is going to be Alice Cooper which my goodness is very easy. We have a wig, makeup, gothic clothing and he is set. Wish I had a straight jacket that would be cool....going to the dollar store to see if I can find a long snake to wrap around his neck. Presto he is done.

Thanks for your ideas....Do you have any ideas concerning doing a NHL Lockout theme for my other son?


----------



## Professor Frink (Oct 18, 2004)

If you could work it into the costume it may be cool to have one of thoes plastic hockey stick blades sticking out of his back or chest.

~P.F.

"I take it from that little impressed noise that you are interested in purchasing that matter transporter, sir."


----------



## goregirl (Oct 23, 2004)

Yes I like the idea of a plastic stick protruding out of his back. I will try tonight.


----------

